# Bad Gasoline Smell in Cabin - 2009 Jetta 2.5



## reidlee (Jan 12, 2011)

A few days ago when it was about 24 degrees (F) outside, I was driving along and started smelling a bad gasoline smell in the cabin of the car. I was on the way to the airport and had to make it for a flight, so I kept going but shut off the heater / fan and dealt with it. When I returned today from my trip, I got in the car and could only smell the gasoline very faint. I took it to my mechanic and he opened the hood and could smell gasoline, but did not see any leaks. He took it for a drive and could not smell anything in the cabin. It was about 32 degrees today, so that is the only change from the other day. He said to drive it and bring it back in if it happens again. He said it wasn't throwing out any codes or check engine light is not on. The car was filled up about 3 days prior to this issue happening the first time.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

could it be it is coming from the back, where the main fuel pump inside the tank?


----------



## reidlee (Jan 12, 2011)

No, you can definitely smell it under the hood.


----------



## MkV Bbit (Apr 22, 2010)

Check the injectors


----------



## reidlee (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok, thanks. My mechanic told me to run some SeaFoam through the system, so I filled up last night and put a can in with the fill-up. I will see if that possibly helps.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

How about the recall that is coming out where the washer fluid bottle rubs on the fuel line its worth checking out.


----------



## reidlee (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, I wasn't aware of this recall. I will check the line near that bottle and see if I can find any chafing of the line. If so, I will call VW and see what their plan of action will be.

Here is a description of the recall.
http://www.carseverything.com/256/2009-volkswagen-jetta-recalls.html

I will post the outcome.


----------



## reidlee (Jan 12, 2011)

More information:

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/recall...earchtype=quicksearch&summary=true&refurl=rss


----------



## reidlee (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like my tab was already broken off, so maybe VW has known about this issue for a while. No apparent chafing on the lines and it seems that the gas smell is coming from the area just behind the passenger's headlight under the hood.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

hows cabin filter?


----------



## reidlee (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't checked the cabin filter yet. Just wondering how that could cause a gasoline smell in the engine bay?


----------

